# Looking for info on local channels for upcoming markets



## Guru (Jul 24, 2003)

DirecTV will start airing locals where I live (Savannah, GA) later this year, according to their website. I seem to recall that someone on here had a link that showed what locals would be carried in my market once the service was up & running. Does anyone have this info?

I'm asking because I'd like to know if a PBS station in South Carolina will be included in the local lineup. They are part of our local OTA viewing area, but none of the local cable outlets carry it.

Thanks!


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

A god walks among us. He is in fact a transponder God. This is his kingdom

http://ekb.dbstalk.com/dishlist.htm


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Actually Cheif, I think that http://ekb.dbstalk.com/19 is more what the guru is looking for IF he was talking about Dish.  I don't know the DirecTV link.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Sorry I misread it. But hey you are still a GOd to me.


----------



## Guru (Jul 24, 2003)

TNGTony said:


> Actually Cheif, I think that http://ekb.dbstalk.com/19 is more what the guru is looking for IF he was talking about Dish.  I don't know the DirecTV link.
> 
> See ya
> Tony


BINGO! That was the chart I was referring to!

However, I didn't realize that it was for Dish. I was really looking for info on directv. No biggie, I understand both services will offer local channels here, and it will most likely be those listed.

Thanks again!


----------



## jc17981 (Jun 27, 2002)

I would say you have a fairly good chance of receiving SC-ETV anywhere in the Savannah DMA -- especially if DirecTV is involved. For example, most North Carolina cable systems do not carry SC-ETV. However, it is available via satellite throughout the entire DMA where an SC-ETV station is present. (Greenville/Spartanburg & Rock Hill) And, like you said, it looks like you have an SC-ETV station in your DMA -- http://www.tvradioworld.com/region1/ga/tv_information.asp?m=sav


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

Guru said:


> DirecTV will start airing locals where I live (Savannah, GA) later this year, according to their website. I seem to recall that someone on here had a link that showed what locals would be carried in my market once the service was up & running. Does anyone have this info?
> 
> I'm asking because I'd like to know if a PBS station in South Carolina will be included in the local lineup. They are part of our local OTA viewing area, but none of the local cable outlets carry it.
> 
> Thanks!


Here's one that shows a comparison -

http://richardk.digitalrice.com/locals.asp

Unfortunately, "planned" markets have no details, but this chart is a good one to bookmark nonetheless.


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

This is the address for DirecTV's Local Receive Facility in Savannah:

1430 East Victory Drive
Savannah, GA 31402

If DirecTV can receive a quality, grade B signal from the SCETV station at the above address, and the SCETV station claims must-carry in the Savannah market, then DirecTV must carry the SCETV station for the Savannah market.


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

The bad thing about the Sav. stations, all but one is in mono. They think we are still in the 80s


----------



## ARKDTVfan (May 19, 2003)

oljim said:


> The bad thing about the Sav. stations, all but one is in mono. They think we are still in the 80s


are they also still in black & white 

:lol:


----------

